# Solved: How to Run As in windows 7



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello all, hope you are doing well.

So I have a question about 'Run As' in windows 7. I know you can run as different user and enter in the administrative account credentials. BUT, in XP, the 'Run As' was capable of being used on mostly everything in control panel, like Add & Remove Programs. 

What I am trying to do is run a repair on a software installed on the system, BUT I can't log in as admin due to heavy work load for the user, so I need to find a way to run a repair as her account which doesn't have admin rights. In XP you could hold CTRL and right click to get the Run As selection. In windows 7 I don't get the same option and I am a little lost.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,
Synt4x


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Try holding Shift and right-clicking, then selecting Run as Administrator. You will be prompted for Admin credentials (if UAC is enabled).


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

I would love to enable it but here is my dilemma:

We have users that use their computers all the time and can't have down time. They do not have admin rights whatsoever. Corporate has turned UAC off as a policy. When enabling UAC you have to restart the computer, which will create downtime. 

So is there another way with out having to enable UAC?

I appreciate your response Jonathan_king


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

You should still be able to right-click>run as Administrator. See my snip below, taken from a Standard user account with UAC disabled.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, of corse I can do that. But what I am referring to is when I have to uninstall an application or run a repair on it. I apologize if I didn't mention that before.


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Sorry about that, my bad. I don't think there is a way to do that, unfortunately.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

No it's ok, it's really my bad. And that's what I was NOT hoping for lol. You'd think Microsoft would have added it in since it was in XP. GRRRR

thanks for your help though, I appreciate it.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't know if this will work, but try running the Control Panel applet from an Admin Command Prompt:
Click *Start*, type *cmd*, when *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click it and click *Run as administrator*
type *appwiz.cpl* and press *Enter*.
Or try the *RunAs* command from the Command Prompt:
*RunAs /User:Administrator "Control.exe appwiz.cpl"*
You'll be prompted for the password for the specified user account.

Do not use the */savecred* switch; this could allow the user to run anything as the other user without having to know the password, all they need to know is the user name that was saved.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, that just may work. I will try it first thing Tuesday. I will let you know, thank you very much.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Or install Revo uninstaller and run the program with admin rights.

http://download.cnet.com/Revo-Uninstaller/3000-2096_4-10687648.html

.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

TheOutcaste said:


> Don't know if this will work, but try running the Control Panel applet from an Admin Command Prompt:
> Click *Start*, type *cmd*, when *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click it and click *Run as administrator*
> type *appwiz.cpl* and press *Enter*.
> Or try the *RunAs* command from the Command Prompt:
> ...


This worked very well, I appreciate this. Saved me a lot of time for sure.


----------

